# 2.5 T Mileage Numbers



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just wondering what the 2.5 T engine drivers are getting for mileage. 
I've gone from 31 mpg NA to 24 mpg T.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Dantoweed60 said:


> Just wondering what the 2.5 T engine drivers are getting for mileage.
> I've gone from 31 mpg NA to 24 mpg T.


 30-31mpg highway. Literally like 10-15 miles short of what I used to get. I figure that's lost in getting back up to speed/passing. 

City driving like a grandma, like 320miles a tank. 

City driving boosting everywhere... like 260. 

All depends on your self control to stay out of boost... hahaha!


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

i get horrible gas mileage like 300-330 when blasting around town and on the highways


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

We have ****ty gas up here and I use my autostart a lot. I get like 260 per tank. But it is well worth it...


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

when I was in Seattle with 92 octane I was getting about 31mpg but in El Paso on 91 I was getting like 26mpg with massive timing pull issues when it was over 95 degrees out but I also fried my MAF rather quickly down here. will have to repost what I get with the meth in a few weeks


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm glad we are all in a very similar ballpark as far as mileage goes.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

The turbo engine doesnt work very hard at all at highway speeds, while the stock engine needs to be pressed to push up to 90mph and struggles to maintain 70mph in 6th gear. You really need to be around 75-85mph for the engine to be in its high cruising sweet spot (around 3K rpm in 6th gear). The boosted version will happily cruise above 105mph all day no worries and feel like it has alot left to give. Cruising at any speed is no problem. But its sucks fuel like a sonuva gun when accelerating. City mileage is definitely worse.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

mk5 2.5t = 290-300 
mk4 2.5t = 330-340 

That's taking it easy, no wheelspin or hard acceleration(very hard to do..lol). 

the mk4 is lighter overall, and tuned leaner out of boost for better fuel economy. 

Andre


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i want an MKiv 2.5T


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Its nice, all in all it was a pretty easy build. mating the o2j transmission was the hardest part, and that took all for 30mins to fix. Thanks to my buddy [email protected] for the assit.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so all i need would be a good 02J trans, a 2.5 (which one?) and a mkiv? is it really plug and play? 

what about the engine mounts?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

yea the mk4 o2j trans and trans mount, and the stock 2.5 engine mount.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

getting the o2j to work with the 2.5 is almost too easy... gots one on the MKV


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

I get 23-24 mpg winter time and 24-29 summer time. I do tend to drive a little hard....BOOST!!!:laugh:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

darkk said:


> I get 23-24 mpg winter time and 24-29 summer time. I do tend to drive a little hard....BOOST!!!:laugh:


I've given up on being light on the car... Sure it's annoying with gas prices and all, but every time I go full throttle, it's worth it.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i don't have a turbo, but being at 5,280' elevation in Denver i only get about 25mpg highway to begin with!!!


----------

